# plasma-desktop: Benachrichtigung spinnt rum. [Amarok Bug]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab ein kleines und sehr seltsames Problem seit ich  von KDE 4.5 auf 4.6 geupgradet habe.

So wies aussieht löst "plasma-desktop" selbständig Benachrichtigungen aus die dann einfach weiterlaufen bis man plasma-desktop abschiesst.

Siehe: http://www.loaditup.de/files/582473.png

Die Benachrichtigungen  fangen sporadisch an ohne Auslöser. 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das fixe?

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich würds Dir gerne beantworten, aber mein build stoppt derzeit noch bei kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.0. Gleich nachdem ich das Problem gelöst habe, beantworte ich Dir, ob ich ähnliche Probleme habe.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Habe das Problem (bisher) nicht, mein Update ist aber auch gerade mal eine Stunde her. Vielleicht siehst Du mit dbus-monitor, welches Programm da aus dem Ruder läuft?

----------

## cryptosteve

Darf ich mal kurz halb-OT fragen: habt ihr +semantic-desktop?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Habe das Problem (bisher) nicht, mein Update ist aber auch gerade mal eine Stunde her. Vielleicht siehst Du mit dbus-monitor, welches Programm da aus dem Ruder läuft?

 

Also ich seh folgendes: 

```
method call sender=:1.18 -> dest=:1.176 serial=333602 path=/DataEngine/applicationjobs/JobWatcher; interface=org.kde.JobViewServer; member=requestView

   string "Plasma-Desktop-Umgebung"

   string "plasma-desktop"

   int32 3

method return sender=:1.18 -> dest=:1.176 reply_serial=4655

   object path "/JobViewServer/JobView_27790"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4656 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=GetNameOwner

   string "org.kde.JobViewServer"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4657 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch

   string "type='signal',sender='org.kde.JobViewServer',path='/JobViewServer/JobView_27790',interface='org.kde.JobViewV2',member='cancelRequested'"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4658 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=GetNameOwner

   string "org.kde.JobViewServer"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4659 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch

   string "type='signal',sender='org.kde.JobViewServer',path='/JobViewServer/JobView_27790',interface='org.kde.JobViewV2',member='suspendRequested'"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4660 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch

   string "type='signal',sender='org.kde.JobViewServer',path='/JobViewServer/JobView_27790',interface='org.kde.JobViewV2',member='resumeRequested'"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.kde.JobViewServer serial=4661 path=/JobViewServer/JobView_27790; interface=org.kde.JobViewV2; member=setDestUrl

   variant       string "file:///tmp/kde-pycoder/plasma-desktopsb7388.tmp"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus serial=4662 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=GetNameOwner

   string "org.kde.kuiserver"

method call sender=:1.176 -> dest=org.kde.kuiserver serial=4663 path=/JobViewServer; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable; member=Introspect

signal sender=:1.18 -> dest=(null destination) serial=333604 path=/JobViewServer; interface=org.kde.kuiserver; member=jobUrlsChanged

   array [

      string "file:///tmp/kde-pycoder/plasma-desktopsb7388.tmp"

      string "file:///tmp/kde-pycoder/plasma-desktopfZ4322.tmp"

      string "file:///tmp/kde-pycoder/plasma-desktopuKb109.tmp"

      string "file:///tmp/kde-pycoder/plasma-desktopShd529.tmp"

   ]

method return sender=:1.18 -> dest=:1.176 reply_serial=4663

   string "<!DOCTYPE node PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Object Introspection 1.0//EN"

"http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/introspect.dtd">

<node>

  <interface name="org.kde.JobViewServer">

    <method name="requestView">

      <arg direction="in" type="s" name="appName"/>

      <arg direction="in" type="s" name="appIconName"/>

      <!-- 'capabilities' is used as a bit field:

           0x0001 means that the user should be able to cancel the job

           0x0002 means that the user should be able to suspend/resume the job

       -->

      <arg direction="in" type="i" name="capabilities"/>

      <arg direction="out" type="o" name="trackerPath"/>

    </method>

  </interface>

  <interface name="org.kde.kuiserver">

    <method name="registerService">

      <arg direction="in" type="s" name="service"/>

      <arg direction="in" type="s" name="objectPath"/>

    </method>

    <method name="emitJobUrlsChanged"/>

    <method name="requiresJobTracker">

      <arg direction="out" type="b"/>

    </method>

    <signal name="jobUrlsChanged">

      <arg direction="out" type="as"/>

      <annotation value="QList&lt;QString>" name="com.trolltech.QtDBus.QtTypeName.In0"/>

    </signal>

  </interface>

  <interface name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties">

    <method name="Get">

      <arg name="interface_name" type="s" direction="in"/>

      <arg name="property_name" type="s" direction="in"/>

      <arg name="value" type="v" direction="out"/>

    </method>

    <method name="Set">

      <arg name="interface_name" type="s" direction="in"/>

      <arg name="property_name" type="s" direction="in"/>

      <arg name="value" type="v" direction="in"/>

    </method>

    <method name="GetAll">

      <arg name="interface_name" type="s" direction="in"/>

      <arg name="values" type="a{sv}" direction="out"/>

      <annotation name="com.trolltech.QtDBus.QtTypeName.Out0" value="QVariantMap"/>

    </method>

  </interface>

  <interface name="org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable">

    <method name="Introspect">

      <arg name="xml_data" type="s" direction="out"/>

    </method>

  </interface>

  <node name="JobView_11303"/>

  <node name="JobView_24957"/>

  <node name="JobView_27667"/>

  <node name="JobView_27790"/>

</node>

"

```

Ach du scheisse:

```
-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:58 plasma-desktopZya490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:20 plasma-desktopZYa490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:21 plasma-desktopzya529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:32 plasma-desktopzYa529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:21 plasma-desktopZya529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:33 plasma-desktopZYa529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:31 plasma-desktopzyb109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:31 plasma-desktopZyb109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:44 plasma-desktopzyb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:55 plasma-desktopzYb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:44 plasma-desktopZyb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:55 plasma-desktopZYb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:07 plasma-desktopzyc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:18 plasma-desktopzYc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:07 plasma-desktopZyc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:18 plasma-desktopZYc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 14:18 plasma-desktopzz4322.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 14:18 plasma-desktopZz4322.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:44 plasma-desktopzz5109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:40 plasma-desktopzZ5109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:56 plasma-desktopZz5109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:50 plasma-desktopZZ5109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:16 plasma-desktopzz5490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:37 plasma-desktopzZ5490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:16 plasma-desktopZz5490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:38 plasma-desktopZZ5490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 08:55 plasma-desktopzz5529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 08:52 plasma-desktopzZ5529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:00 plasma-desktopZz5529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 08:52 plasma-desktopZZ5529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 15:02 plasma-desktopzz7388.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 15:02 plasma-desktopZz7388.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:09 plasma-desktopzza109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:20 plasma-desktopzZa109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:09 plasma-desktopZza109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:21 plasma-desktopZZa109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:59 plasma-desktopzza490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:20 plasma-desktopzZa490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 11:59 plasma-desktopZza490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 12:21 plasma-desktopZZa490.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:22 plasma-desktopzza529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:33 plasma-desktopzZa529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:22 plasma-desktopZza529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:33 plasma-desktopZZa529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:32 plasma-desktopzzb109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 13:32 plasma-desktopZzb109.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:44 plasma-desktopzzb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:55 plasma-desktopzZb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:44 plasma-desktopZzb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 09:56 plasma-desktopZZb529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:07 plasma-desktopzzc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:18 plasma-desktopzZc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:07 plasma-desktopZzc529.tmp

-rw-------  1 pycoder pycoder       0  6. Feb 10:19 plasma-desktopZZc529.tmp

```

```
gentoo kde-pycoder # ls -la | wc -l

29621

gentoo kde-pycoder # 

```

Was'n hier los? oO

@cryptohappen

Also ich schon

----------

## franzf

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Darf ich mal kurz halb-OT fragen: habt ihr +semantic-desktop?

 

Ja, sollte aber mittlerweile wieder ohne gehen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350850

Wann war dein letzter Sync?

----------

## Josef.95

Darf man fragen was für eine x11-libs/libnotify Version installiert ist?

Gestern Nachmittag war zb kurzzeitig  libnotify-0.7.1 demaskiert, das wurde aber schnell wieder geändert. (sie ist zZt hartmask)

Hast du die evtl. noch drauf?

/edit:

Wenn ja, dann gehe besser auf libnotify-0.5.2 zurück, und mache ein revdep-rebuild (oder @preserved-rebuild)

denn mit libnotify-0.7.1 konnten so einige Pakete noch nicht gebaut werden.

----------

## root_tux_linux

@Josef.95

Ich hab garkein libnotify drauf. kde benötigt auch keine libnotify zumindest zeigts keine Abhängigkeit an und  4.0 - 4.5 lief auch ohne.

```
gentoo pycoder # equery l libnotify*

 * Searching for libnotify* ...

!!! No installed packages matching 'libnotify*'

```

----------

## root_tux_linux

Das ist ein Bug in AMAROK der das Verhalten auslöst!

Siehe: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263642

Bin per Zufall drauf gestossen und fand dann schnell über google Leute denen es genau so geht wie mir.

Also wer das selbe Problem hat muss die Finger von Amarok 2.4.0 lassen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Ahrrg sorry, ich vergass das unter KDE selbst ja alles über knotify läuft....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *cryptohappen wrote:*   Darf ich mal kurz halb-OT fragen: habt ihr +semantic-desktop? 
> 
> Ja, sollte aber mittlerweile wieder ohne gehen:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=350850
> ...

 

Entsprechend gestern am frühen Nachmittag. Ich hatte es jetzt bereits mit +semantic-desktop gebaut, da ich hier hängen geblieben war -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353730

Antwort an den OP: Ich habe keine wüsten Benachrichtigungen, alles ruhig.

Dafür sehe ich keine Anwendungen in den Menüs.  :Smile:  Aber darum kümmere ich mich später.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Antwort an den OP: Ich habe keine wüsten Benachrichtigungen, alles ruhig.
> 
> 

 

Sofern Amarok nicht mit der Coverfunktion läuft tritt der Fehler auch ned auf. Siehe Bugreport.

Aber trotzdem recht unschön wenn Amarok in Verbindung mit KNotify  30'000 Files im /tmp ablegt.

Soll in Amarok 2.4.1 gefixt werden.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry für diesen Off-Topic Post

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Dafür sehe ich keine Anwendungen in den Menüs.  Aber darum kümmere ich mich später.

  Das hatte ich hier auch auf mehreren Systemen.. Die "Lösung" war bei mir, auch kdeplasma-addons mit USE=semantic-desktop zu bauen.

Aktuell müssen hier noch folgende Pakete mit semantic-desktop gebaut werden um die Anwendungen im Menu (Lancelot Menu) zu haben:

kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.0-r1                                                                                                                                    

kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.6.0                                                                                                                                    

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.6.0

nach dem bauen ist evtl. noch ein rebuild von kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.0 anzuraten. Dann klappt es auch mit den Menu

Ich hoffe auch das sich dort noch was ändert so das man das KDE Basisystem wieder ohne semantic-desktop und nepomuk nutzen könnte.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry für diesen Off-Topic Post

 

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Ich mache dafür einen neuen Thread auf, habe diesen hier schon viel zu sehr gekapert, sorry.

----------

